# AUS PR holder Can work in NZ?



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Hi

Anyone has idea , OZ PR visa holder can directly enter in to NZ and work there ?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, AU PR can live and work in New Zealand.

Here is a link to read:
http://www.nzembassy.com/topic.cfm?c=18&l=60&s=go

If you are an AU PR you get a residence permit and if your are an AU Citizen you get a SCV (special category visa).



EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone has idea , OZ PR visa holder can directly enter in to NZ and work there ?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Yes, AU PR can live and work in New Zealand.
> 
> Here is a link to read:
> nzembassy.com - Australia/Travelling to New Zealand
> ...


Hi

Thanks a lot


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

but wont it delay the citizenship? since on ehas to be in AU for 4 yrs in all which means time in NZ wont count


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It certainly would, thats a consideration if you intend to apply for AU citizenship you must actually reside in AU.



anj1976 said:


> but wont it delay the citizenship? since on ehas to be in AU for 4 yrs in all which means time in NZ wont count


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

amaslam said:


> It certainly would, thats a consideration if you intend to apply for AU citizenship you must actually reside in AU.


Hi all

I am planning to spend less then a year in NZ, then I will move to AUS. BTW citizenship demands 4 years total living in AUS which can be achived even after first 5 years of current PR by getting RRV i hope. Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, EE that will be fine. It has to be 4 yrs net and I believe at least 12 months of the last 24 (exact requirements are listed on the Citizenship website).

Also once you get your AU citizenship you normally lose your Indian citizenship (AU allows dual citizenship but India does not). So you should also look into the PIO card (Person of Indian Origin). Also if you lose Indian Citizenship I believe there is some restriction on ownership of farmland in India, so please be thoroughly aware of these implications before you go for AU citizenship. 

If you intend to retain your Indian citizenship then you should just remain an AU PR and get a new RRV every 5 yrs.





EE-India said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am planning to spend less then a year in NZ, then I will move to AUS. BTW citizenship demands 4 years total living in AUS which can be achived even after first 5 years of current PR by getting RRV i hope. Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a question about something relating to this topic actually. I heard from a friend of mine who is a CAN PR that if you are working for a company that sends you overseas then it still means that you are accumulating the time you would have missed as if you never left the country you are the PR of. 

For example, you are working for a Canadian company and you are a PR of CAN. Since the CAN company needs to work in Dubai for six months, you get sent there. But while you are there, you are not penalized against your citizenship time requirement meaning you can use those six months of Dubai work count for you as if you were still working on CAN soil. 

I don't know if it is true but he is actually quite savvy when it comes to immigration. If that is true for CAN, I was wondering if it also applies to AU. I mean its not your fault that your company sent you abroad so why should you not be able to count the time you would have accumulated while in AU if the AU comany did not send you overseas. If you still pay your taxes in AU, would it still be counted against you?
What do you guys think? Can it be possible?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess if its a short term project then yes it would count since you would very much be paying taxes in teh same country..


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

AU has changed their rules for tax purposes, but I don't know if this also affects the time for residency inside the country. For example oil rig works are offshore but still resident in AU. 

It's hard to give a good answer for this as it's rather specific to circumstances. 

I would consult with DIAC about the residency as this might need to be 'special circumstances' and explained to them rather than straight residency inside the country.



tilla_07 said:


> I had a question about something relating to this topic actually. I heard from a friend of mine who is a CAN PR that if you are working for a company that sends you overseas then it still means that you are accumulating the time you would have missed as if you never left the country you are the PR of.
> 
> For example, you are working for a Canadian company and you are a PR of CAN. Since the CAN company needs to work in Dubai for six months, you get sent there. But while you are there, you are not penalized against your citizenship time requirement meaning you can use those six months of Dubai work count for you as if you were still working on CAN soil.
> 
> ...


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks *amaslam* and *anj1976*. Yes this is one of those situations where I guess people would have to get it clarified by the DIAC. I had wondered if this situation could work for me if I ever end up in this position. There are so loops and curves and holes in immigration that you have to almost be an immigration lawyer to know it all. Anyways, if nothing else, contacting DIAC and getting it clarified through writing would be the best way to go for immigration purposes.


----------

